# Insulation Plaster Board Sizes



## newseeker1 (4 Jul 2011)

What sizes/guages/depth does Internal Insulation Plaster Board come in

I know there is a a 50mm and 35mm size

What other sizes are there if any?

Are there sizes (mm) greater and smaller than these ?

Thanks


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jul 2011)

Hi Scotty. You could start by looking [broken link removed]. Remember that the overall thickness includes 12.5mm of the actual plasterboard. Xtratherm also do similar products.

I'd strongly recommend that you pay a trip to a builders providers and talk to one of the guys in the yard about it. He'll show you everything they have. You'll be amazed at the variety available.


----------

